# What percentage of Uber drivers pack a heater in their vehicle?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I know that Uber says you're not allowed to pack a heater, but it's a very dangerous occupation and a heater may turn out to be an even more important safety feature than ABS, multiple airbags, stability and traction control, forward collision mitigation, rear cross traffic alert, backup camera, etc. In my opinion, a heater is the 2nd most important safety accessory after a 2 way dashcam for Uber/Lyft drivers.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> I know that Uber says you're not allowed to pack a heater, but it's a very dangerous occupation and a heater may turn out to be an even more important safety feature than ABS, multiple airbags, stability and traction control, forward collision mitigation, rear cross traffic alert, backup camera, etc. In my opinion, a heater is the 2nd most important safety accessory after a 2 way dashcam for Uber/Lyft drivers.


Bong on!


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Why, are you cold blooded? Wear a sweater...


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

occupant said:


> Why, are you cold blooded? Wear a sweater...


A sweater won't protect you from Uber pax trying to mugg you.
Now if you pull out a heater(Charles Bronson Style). They wouldn't even dare continue to try and mugg you.
If there is actually anyone naive enough to not know what a heater is, here you go.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=heater


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

A nice scarf might do the trick. Just make sure it goes well with your sweater or jacket.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Still looking for the 120v outlet for that space heater


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

This OP does not seem like a CCW carrier. Whether Uber allows it or not, it is your Constitutional right and personal duty to protect yourself. Our government is run by sissies. They want you to call the police for everything, like little kids crying for their mommy at a playground.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

MrA said:


> This OP does not seem like a CCW carrier. Whether Uber allows it or not, it is your Constitutional right and personal duty to protect yourself. Our government is run by sissies. They want you to call the police for everything, like little kids crying for their mommy at a playground.


That's right let the cops do their job they were meant for like cleaning up the mess.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hand gun aka heater. I can't pack a heater. All though I wish I could. But the law doesn't allow me to Own one or obtain a permit.. Because of 1 mistake I made 25 years ago


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> A sweater won't protect you from Uber pax trying to mugg you.
> Now if you pull out a heater(Charles Bronson Style). They wouldn't even dare continue to try and mugg you.
> If there is actually anyone naive enough to not know what a heater is, here you go.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=heater


Charles Bronson had some boss sweaters.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

uberron73 said:


> Hand gun aka heater. I can't pack a heater. All though I wish I could. But the law doesn't allow me to Own one or obtain a permit.. Because of 1 mistake I made 25 years ago


I know guy...


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I have a machete hidden behind the sun visor and a pet snake in a burlap sack behind the rear seat that I can open by releasing the draw string attached to my seat adjustment lever. And some Febreeze.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> I have a machete hidden behind the sun visor and a pet snake in a burlap sack behind the rear seat that I can open by releasing the draw string attached to my seat adjustment lever. And some Febreeze.


That frbreeze is the shit! You can really make someone smell good, and it will burn their eyes a bit! The snake is good idea too, i have a hyena in my hatch. Shhhhh! He's trained to kill, best part is hell eat everything bones and all.

I trained him in Norwegian so there wouldn't be a mistake, wouldnt want a rider giving the kill comand by accident. Only problem is, sometimes really, really drunk people sound like they are talking Norwegian. No issues yet but....


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I think about 33.4%


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I think about 33.4%


Well maybe up north, down here in fl i think ive only used my car heater twice in 5 years. Once in my house for 5 like minutes. Now ask me about my cooler or A/C. Its a year round necessity.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Trunk Monkey.


----------



## Innerchaos (Sep 15, 2016)

I keep a Donkey in the third row seat.. Most riders dont even notice him. 
He is pretty protective and sometimes can be an ass but i feel safer with him onboard


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

As one punk rock outfit we liked as kids instructed:
KEEP A HAMMER IN YOUR POCKET

(before toning it down for U/L, I ran with a hatchet I bought at walmart somewhere between South Dakota and Missourri)


----------



## Dotcomguy3020 (Sep 16, 2016)

For the guy that messed up when he was younger... in some situations you can get the offense exspondged, for a hefty price.


----------



## PoolMeOnce (Sep 9, 2016)

Pbj and a baseball bat


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> I know that Uber says you're not allowed to pack a heater, but it's a very dangerous occupation and a heater may turn out to be an even more important safety feature than ABS, multiple airbags, stability and traction control, forward collision mitigation, rear cross traffic alert, backup camera, etc. In my opinion, a heater is the 2nd most important safety accessory after a 2 way dashcam for Uber/Lyft drivers.


Check your car's manual. I'd bet that your car already has one built-in. As for Uber, if they don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## TWHansen (Sep 13, 2016)

Fah. If I owned a firearm I'd likely just become another single white male suicide statistic.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

occupant said:


> Why, are you cold blooded? Wear a sweater...


I prefer a heater AND an air conditioner !


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

PoolMeOnce said:


> Pbj and a baseball bat


PBR and a mangey cat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jester121 said:


> PBR and a mangey cat.


Mangey cats are dangerous.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

I have built in protection: I have a really mean expression and talk rough to folks. No one screws with me!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

A sweater won't protect you from Uber pax trying to mugg you.
Now if you pull out a heater(Charles Bronson Style). They wouldn't even dare continue to try and mugg you.
If there is actually anyone naive enough to not know what a heater is, here you go.



Sal29 said:


> A sweater won't protect you from Uber pax trying to mugg you.
> Now if you pull out a heater(Charles Bronson Style). They wouldn't even dare continue to try and mugg you.
> If there is actually anyone naive enough to not know what a heater is, here you go.


The sad, hard fact is that you could be sued by your assailant . . . may not be likely to happen but, there's many examples throughout history. Hell, if the chips fell just right, and depending what state this scenario takes place in, you could even be convicted of a felony.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

MrA said:


> This OP does not seem like a CCW carrier. Whether Uber allows it or not, it is your Constitutional right and personal duty to protect yourself. Our government is run by sissies. They want you to call the police for everything, like little kids crying for their mommy at a playground.


True that but, but I'd prefer to be both alive and not in jail.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

1:14


----------



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

Dotcomguy3020 said:


> For the guy that messed up when he was younger... in some situations you can get the offense exspondged, for a hefty price.


I'm trying to help a friend with this right now though it's stopping him from getting state certification for a business he wants to start. You need to contact the clemency department in the state where the conviction was made. That would be not only next to free but your best bet. If it's a blue state, don't mention guns. Mention real estate or that you want to open a bar. You'll need to do some research to see what type of vocation that conviction is preventing you from participating in. He's only just started the process so I cannot say it worked but it's a lot better than the $30,000 retainer his lawyer asked for just to "get started."


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

The heater my car came with works just fine 

I suspect the OP meant "firearm."

No one - and I mean NO ONE - should 'carry' unless they have read "In the Greatest Extreme" by Masaad Ayoob. He knows of what he writes.

When they survey the occupations of CCW holders, they always find that the professions most often listed are doctors, lawyers, and cab drivers. Face it, we see ALL of humanity, and know what's out there.

The Uber model seems to eliminate a lot of the nonsense that cab drivers need to tolerate. We're not picking up 'wavers' or sitting at cab stands. There's a paper trail for whoever gets in the car. Since we don't collect fares, we're not good robbery targets.

IF you're going to have a gun in the car, might I suggest a revolver? After all, who wants hot brass in their face?

I also advise you to carry insurance, such as that offered by the Armed Citizen Legal Defense Network, to help you should you ever need to use your gun.
http://armedcitizensnetwork.org/


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Driver has gun. Passenger has gun.

Who has the advantage:

A. Passenger in the back seat who, when not playing with his phone, sits idle.

or...

B. Driver with his back to the passenger who, when not working with the Uber app and navigation, has eyes on the road and hands on the steering wheel?


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> The heater my car came with works just fine
> 
> I suspect the OP meant "firearm."
> 
> ...


Excellent read!


----------

